# carbon seatpost creak?



## dougn (Jun 9, 2004)

i've always thought that carbon seatpost will not creak in anything. i've never had one creak. however i think i do now ....carbon post in alum seat-tube. anyone ever heard of this?


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Yes, it can. The first thing I would do is take it out and check for cracks. Assuming no cracks, the second thing I would do is grease the post and put it back in.


----------



## Puchnuts (Oct 9, 2008)

I had a similar problem - the carbon seatpost would loosen and creak. My solution: Bought a Thomson Elite (aluminum-alloy) and put the carbon Ritchey Pro on a shelf. Maybe someone will want it and be someone I don't like. I got to thinking that the worst fate would be for it to break - and send yours truly off to see a proctologist. Youch!!

That's one component that should be made out of metal. IMHO.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

iliveonnitro said:


> Yes, it can. The first thing I would do is take it out and check for cracks. Assuming no cracks, the second thing I would do is grease the post and put it back in.


Bad idea. Ever tried to get a carbon post out that has swollen up because someone used grease on it?


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Swollen?*



PlatyPius said:


> Bad idea. Ever tried to get a carbon post out that has swollen up because someone used grease on it?


This is just nonsense. The clear coat on a CF part prevents the grease from getting to the epoxy, and the epoxy is not sensitive to normal greases. If CF parts were sensitive to grease, then how could brake levers, derailleurs, and crank arms that are constantly exposed to oils ever survive. This is just an urban (cycling) myth, so stop propagating errors.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Kerry Irons said:


> This is just nonsense. The clear coat on a CF part prevents the grease from getting to the epoxy, and the epoxy is not sensitive to normal greases. If CF parts were sensitive to grease, then how could brake levers, derailleurs, and crank arms that are constantly exposed to oils ever survive. This is just an urban (cycling) myth, so stop propagating errors.


Oh, ok.... so the 3 that I've seen were figments of my imagination....


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

And.....



> From Easton:
> No grease on carbon posts. Grease contains certain minerals that can attack clear coats, can penetrate the resin matrix and could cause swelling of the composite laminate. Can you say "stuck seat post?" Don't use grease.
> John G. Harrington
> Vice president, bicycle products
> ...


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

Here is something for your reading pleasure Platy about greasing carbon seat posts.

http://velonews.com/article/9023


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

PlatyPius said:


> And.....


Depends on the manufacture.
My Time CF Seatpost came with some special paste to be used with the post.


----------



## dougn (Jun 9, 2004)

but who has actually had one creak? ...anyone else?

i have 6 or so carbon posts and have never had a creak. they're all dry 

i used dry graphite powder just because i had some and it seemed like a good idea

it doesn't creak now but you never know untill you take it for a good ride....


----------



## SwiftSolo (Jun 7, 2008)

dougn said:


> but who has actually had one creak? ...anyone else?
> 
> i have 6 or so carbon posts and have never had a creak. they're all dry
> 
> ...


This has been a problem on tarmacs with carbon posts for the past couple of years. Replaced with a thompson (paid for by lbs) and problem never resurfaced. First tried carbon compound made for this purpose with no improvement.

I suspect Specialized has done something to fix the problem on new tarmacs by now.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Ok*



PlatyPius said:


> Oh, ok.... so the 3 that I've seen were figments of my imagination....


And my wife's Easton CF post, which has been greased for5 years, shows no issues whatsoever. Nor do our CF derailleur parts and CF brake levers. YMMV


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Kerry Irons said:


> And my wife's Easton CF post, which has been greased for5 years, shows no issues whatsoever. Nor do our CF derailleur parts and CF brake levers. YMMV


Derailleurs and brake levers don't have "grease" on them; not the sort we're talking about. If they do, then someone who knows nothing about bikes has been servicing them.

The main culprit, as far as I can tell, is the blue grease from Park. We use Pedro's Syn Grease at our shop. It's - obviously - synthetic; ergo, no issues.
The problems occur (AFAIK) when a seatpost is scratched; usually from a pointy bit on the split in the frame. Those scratches typically go through any surface layer there might be, and right into the actual carbon fiber and epoxy. Petroleum-based grease doesn't seem to play well with the carbon/epoxy.

However, carbon is "slick" compared to aluminum (which is usually grooved to prevent slipping). Therefore, grease isn't really the sort of thing you'd want on your seatpost anyway. If you say your seatpost doesn't slip, then you have your seatpost clamp bolt too tight. The "gritty" carbon "grease" was created for a reason....


----------



## xifias1 (Mar 26, 2007)

*seatpost creak*



dougn said:


> i've always thought that carbon seatpost will not creak in anything. i've never had one creak. however i think i do now ....carbon post in alum seat-tube. anyone ever heard of this?


yes. just bought a new cannondale carbon six 1 yesterday with a carbon seat post. It was creaking while I was being fitted.They lubed it and everything else. The shop ended up changing it out.


----------



## M77PT (Mar 6, 2009)

slather a bit of special carbon assembly goop (the ritchey or fsa gel, etc.) on the seatpost down at the bottom, at least 2-3 inches from the edge and across the full diameter of the post (i.e., not just in 1 spot). insert into seat tube as usual. then take off seat and put a thin film of grease (phil wood, pedro's--whatever you have around) on the seat rails where it interfaces with the mounting bolt/bracket/rail/etc. also be sure to apply a thin film of grease to the interior portion of your seatpost clamp (i.e., the interior surfaces where it contatcs your frame). also be sure to apply a little bit of grease to every bolt thread (seatpost & seatpost clamp, etc).

either 1, or a combination of everything, will fix your creak.

if it doesn't, your post may be cracked after all.

good luck!


----------



## gregswish (Sep 21, 2009)

So how about a Ritchey alloy seat post in a carbon seat tube? Just got a brand new Canyon F1 and it creaks like heck. They greased it at the factory. I just cleaned the grease off of the post and tube and will try sans grease today. The fit is very snug at the top where the clamp is, but a bit loose at the botton, allowing a tiny, tiny bit of front back motion which is what is causing the creak. Maybe a carbon post would solve the problem...


----------

